
Swedish ISP Protests Site Blocking by Blocking Rightsholder’s Website Too - latexr
https://torrentfreak.com/swedish-isp-protest-site-blocking-by-blocking-rightsholders-website-and-more-181102/
======
qubex
Kudos for balls.

